# Yesterdays Smoke with an ABT stuffed fatty



## white cloud (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I didn't have any work on thursday so enjoyed a day of smokin.
I smoked brined bone in chicken breasts, a 2 1/2 pound beef rump roast. 1 slab of spares, some abt's because they all wouldn't fit in my fatty.


I was shootin for a 4 section abt stuffed fatty with 12 abts in all, but had to settle for only 9, all filled with different cheeses. I only had 2 1/4 pounds and it was hard enough to make a 3 section. Next time I will go with 1 pound of meat per section.





All Sliced.


























All in all is a good day.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW !!!! Talk about giving folks ideas for the throwdown , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That looks,  well , for lack of a better term ,  WOW !!!!!


----------



## camocook (Jul 18, 2008)

I had the same idea this morning,but with only one abt down the center with the largest jalapenos in the bag.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Very interestiing.  Looks great.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great White Cloud


----------



## dingle (Jul 18, 2008)

Great day off White cloud! Sweet looking fatty. I cant believe YOU people!


----------



## ck311 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice looking smoke and the fatty turned out real good looking.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 18, 2008)

I did to though I was just going to mix the ingredients of the abt together and use as the filler.  Still may do that for the throwdown   hmmm


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

White Cloud, that looks awesome!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done , great idea!


----------



## abelman (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking smoke and that fatty...well, I need to try that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Points!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 18, 2008)

That fatty turned out so cool looking!!  It's definitely one of my favorites!!  Nice Job


----------



## morkdach (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks great idear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








points to ya


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a great idea and a fantastic outcome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And the rest of the stuff on that smoker looks good too!!


----------



## ronp (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job on the fatty, even though I don't like hot. Every thing looks great!!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 19, 2008)

the great ideas flow like water here ! Points for originality W.C.!!!


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a good looking fattie. Very cool all cut up and plated.


----------



## nick (Jul 19, 2008)

*VERY cool idea there. My wife would love that as she is a big fan of the ABT's and fatties!  You just may have saved my marriage!*


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 19, 2008)

good deal, way to kick it off.  very creative and I bet it tastes just great


----------



## buddy (Jul 19, 2008)

Good looking grub!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 19, 2008)

I've seen pickle & pimento loaf and mac & cheese loaf, but next time I'm at the deli counter, I'm asking for ABT loaf!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats Great. Love the idea. ABT's in a fatty. What you call it?? A Fabty??


----------



## white cloud (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. But I did not enter this fatty in the throwdown. For one I smoked it on thursday and two it was not a rolled fatty as the rules stated. But I sure did enjoy it. Thanks again. And abe, That applause thing is cool my wife got a big kick out of it.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 21, 2008)

Lee - just saw your post and love the fatty idea. Combining ABTs and fatty's ... something that is sure to please a crowd!


----------



## nkobswp (Jul 21, 2008)

We did not do a abt but it was very close. It was seafood boudin wrapped in a roasted poblano. It was very tasty, altered a recipe from food network. what you did was killer and as a newbie remember i am nipping at your heels. Cheers, just to let you know when i am behind i will drive you to greatness inspite of myself. Congrats you did great,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  just remember i am behind you... cook on!!!!!!!


----------

